# Switchback XT cable/timing/draw length



## bowbender6 (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a new bow and gave my wife my switchback XT 30". I turned it down and had a 28.5" cam put on. The draw seems to be about 29.5" and the cam is timed about right. Maybe just slightly over-rotated. ATA is 31 3/16, Draws seems long, is this normal for Mathews? When I had it and put after market string (can't remember brand) I had to twist the cable a lot to get it in time. Should I look into another cam or get strings? i am going to pull the strings tonight and measure them. Will string and cable length that make that much difference of 1" draw? help ideas thoughts?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

My DL is exactly 29.81". I have a 29" cam on my SBXT right now, the cam is slightly _*under-rotated*_, and the DL is perfect for me. Everything else is in spec. Totally "normal" for this bow. Apparently Mathews measures their DL "from the middle of the valley":

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archer...ength-by-placing-spacers-under-my-grip-39776/

Since no one in their right mind would shoot from out of the middle of the valley, this makes no sense, but it sure helps with speed ratings. 

Regarding your fits with aftermarket strings, this too is normal. Reason: the lengths Mathews gives only work when you have the exact same material, number of strands and serving thickness they use on their stock strings. Most string makers will have a default recipe, like 22 strands of 452X with .017 serving. What ends up happening is that the new strings, though made to the official length, "act" longer because they sit differently in the tracks. Never heard of anyone get aftermarket strings for a Mathews and complain they produced an over-rotated cam out of the package -- always under-rotated. Sometimes you'll see guys post pics of their Mathews on here and the cable is super twisted, and the string has a much lower twist count. This is the reason.

So you really have three choices: 1) get a micrometer out, measure the string and cable thicknesses at the end serving, and then get your string maker to come up with a strand and serving recipe that gets that *exact *thickness; 2) get your string maker to make the cable shorter by 1/8 - 1/4, depending on how far off you are; 3) buy Mathews strings when you need replacements.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Forgot to note the punchline: you probably need a shorter cam regardless of what you do with the strings. Most people order 1/2" shorter cam than their true DL because the cams always run long.


----------



## bowbender6 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot , good info - I called my proshop but they are an hour away - they said the same thing - He said mathews is usually 5/8" longer but most manufacturers are the way to get more posted speed ratings. The proshop has a 27.5" cam so it looks like we need to make a trip over there to get her fitted right. I have changed the cams before but I think it will be trial and error to get it right for her.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

When i had my draw length measured i was 28.5". But a 28.5" cam on my XT is too long so i went with 28" and its perfect.


----------



## bowbender6 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks all - I have plan now


----------



## Airbus Driver (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have to change the cam to adjust the cam on the Switchbacks? A buddy at work might sell me his. He says he's a 29" DL. I think I'm a 30. If so, is it expensive to get the cams changed?


----------



## 30pointbucks (Dec 7, 2008)

You have to change the cam to change the draw length, most dealers will not charge you to change the cam if you buy it from him. cam's usually run $80 mabey little more or less but that is a close price range. If you have a press buy one on here and change it yourself much cheaper.


----------



## ge1.5mw (Nov 22, 2010)

i found the right cam on fleebay for 38 bucks.

Im just lucky enough to have a buddy that owns his own tuning shop-:wink:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

beware of aftermarket strings


----------

